# Custom Status



## Éomond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've asked around but I still can't change it. How do I change this Loremaster??? I still can't get it! Someone told me about a check-box next to my name but I can't find it! Help! Please some-one! I'm very furustrated!


----------



## Talierin (Aug 29, 2002)

Go to the usercp button on the top row of buttons, then click on Edit Profile. The custom user status box is right below the Birthday ones. Type in what you want, then scroll down to the bottom of the page and hit submit.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's not there!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 30, 2002)

well maybe...have you tried...im stumped on it. It should be there. Have you tried on a different computer?


----------



## Grond (Aug 30, 2002)

You've only been a member for five days. Even though you have reached the post threshhold, I think there is a membership threshold. I'm not sure, but I think it is seven days. Be patient, you will get yours soon. I, too, had to wait until I had some 180 posts because of the time requirement. (I think.)


----------



## Éomond (Aug 30, 2002)

Ok, thanks for your help people, I guess I'll wait. I did pm the WM though.


----------

